# 4 year old Chi



## AngelG (Feb 18, 2011)

*Hi, my 4 year old chihuahua is rescued I have no information on her.. I went to Petcetera and bought her Nutrience dog food and she ate a little bit but stopped eating it. So I got her some can food because 2 days went by and she wouldn't eat the hard food. The thing is now she is throwing up after she eats the dog food but she didnt throw up after she ate the hard food.. But I can't get her to eat the hard food.. I cooked her eggs the first night I got her and she did fine on that also no throwing up. I thought maybe it was because after she ate she would run around and play with the cat but yesterday they were seperated so she could let her food settle and well she puked still. Does anybody have any suggestions on what could be added to the hard food I tried mixing the hard food and soft food and she digs around the hard food. I want to put her on something different but I dont know where to start. Any suggestions would be greatly appreciated. Thanks so much everyone! *


----------



## woodard2009 (Aug 4, 2010)

The nutrition section has a lot of useful information. Have you checked her mouth for bad teeth or sores. You could boil some chicken with rice til you find a good food for her. Does her poops look firm & healthy? How long have you had her? If not long, she may just be nervous in her new surrounding. You could also give her some plain yogurt to help settle her stomach.


----------



## AngelG (Feb 18, 2011)

She has tarter on her teeth. I've had her for 2 weeks now. She isnt nervous towards me she follows me around everywhere. But I have to sit there with her while she eats. I dont know if they just kept her cooped up in a kennel or what.. Her poop does look firm and healthy. Just have a problem with her puking. Im going to go grocery shopping soon and pick her and the cat up some chicken and stuff.. Oh the other wierd part is she will eat my cats cat food (but not her hard dog food) and my cat will eat her Dog food. Ahh the weird things they do.


----------



## AngelG (Feb 18, 2011)

I actually went to the Pet market here and got them some Raw food and she turns her nose up at it.. but will eat her hard dog food now.. Why must she be so picky and difficult lol.


----------



## Ren (Oct 19, 2010)

Have you been able to get your chi to eat raw food yet? Or to stop puking after it eats? I'm curious to see how everything is going


----------



## Deerboy's Momma (May 23, 2011)

Some dogs don't like raw immediately because it doesn't smell as strongly as kibble- you can LIGHTLY sear it to get it smelling better and see if she takes it then.

Orijen and Acana are the best kibbles out there if you have to go with kibble, but IMO Taste of the Wild is the best quality for its price. 

I'm still a huge raw advocate, though. My chi's health has improved by leaps and bounds in just six weeks.


----------

